

Why Is Apple Being So Lame About iPhone Hacking? - sethjohn
http://www.slate.com/id/2175304/nav/tap3/

======
palish
AT&T.

I can't think of any other reason that their last update forced everyone to
reactivate. If anyone had modifications then the activation failed.
Permanently.

